# Thanksgiving Turkey - How do you stuff it? Traditions



## PanchoHambre (Nov 21, 2008)

Just curious to see what different people do.... there are so many ways to do it... seems the essentials are a fat like Pork and something to give it mass like bread or potatos....

My family had 2 traditional stuffings I LOVE.... from the German (step) there was a simple mashed potato and sausage stuffing that was excellent.

My Italian side always use a stuffing made with mini-meatballs (they alos go in the lasagna sauce and only on TG) sausage, pork and olives and peppers.. I am not sure what else but it has a very vinegary flavor... never seen the likes if it elswhere but it is delicious... I eat the leftovers as a meal...


so what do you do?


----------



## Katie H (Nov 21, 2008)

For many generations we've stuffed the turkey with a mixture of chopped, celery, onion, green pepper, bread cubes, eggs, butter and milk, along with enough sage and salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste right.

With the leftover stuffing that doesn't fit into the bird, we put into a greased casserole and bake, covered, for a while.  Always have very little in the way of leftovers.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 21, 2008)

bread cubes, celery, carrots, mushrooms, onions, chicken broth and spices.


----------



## homecook (Nov 22, 2008)

bread cubes, celery, onions, turkey broth, poultry seasoning, salt and pepper.

Barb


----------



## pdswife (Nov 22, 2008)

Need some more ideas so I'm bumping this back up to the top.  : )


----------



## Foodfiend (Nov 23, 2008)

When I was growing up we used day old bread torn in pieces, celery, onion, the turkey neck/gizzard/heart (cooked in the pressure cooker with a little water), the water from the pressure cooker used to cook the neck/gizzard/heart (I fried up the liver and split it with my father, yum!), sage, salt, pepper, and a can of oysters cut in half.  If it was still a little dry we'd use some of the juice from the can of oysters.  We'd then stuff both ends of the turkey cavity (well salted), and any left over we put in a casserole dish and cooked in the oven along with the turkey.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 24, 2008)

We dont eat what the turkey is stuffed with.

I stuff it with chopped apples, onions, garlic, celery, lemon, fresh herbs and old bread soaked in white wine.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Nov 26, 2008)

I like to stuff my turkey with a mixture of cubed day-old white bread, cornbread, pork breakfast sausage (with sage) and chestnuts.  I saute celery and onions in butter, add some chicken or turkey stock, an egg or two, and a little milk, and season with salt, pepper and thyme.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 26, 2008)

Pretty much like Finca except no cornbread and the chestnuts are pretty finely chopped


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 26, 2008)

Sauteed celery, onions and bread cubes, mixed with salt, pepper, sage and raisins. I've had it with sausage, but it didn't taste right - probably because that's not how my mom made it


----------

